
My Year in San Francisco’s $2M Secret Society Startup - fvrghl
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/my-year-in-san-franciscos-2-million-secret-society-startup
======
sr_banksy
"Much like San Francisco itself, the Society hadn’t felt like it was intended
for people with money—until, suddenly, it did."

~~~
efbaum
The immersive experience they created was next level. Hope we learn from this
and the next generation of design is only better.

